
Programmer Language - palmtree3000
https://particularvirtue.blogspot.com/2016/06/programmer-language.html
======
andyjpb
[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/)

[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/go01.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/go01.html)

